# Un moddeur sur Paris pour m'aider changer mon insert de lunette Seiko ?



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon insert de lunette hr/mn bleu marine par Dr Seiko, pour utilisation sur une new Turtle.

J'ai essayé de retirer la lunette de ma SRP773 âgée de deux semaines, mais j'ai échoué lamentablement  voir photos.

J'ai décidé d'arrêter le massacre avant de couvrir ma montre de rayures, je me suis rendu à trois boutiques de réparation de montres sur Paris Ouest (principalement La Défense) mais tous ont refusé de m'aider, aucun ne voulait prendre le risque de l'abîmer davantage ou perdre la garantie...

Y aurait-il une bonne âme sur Paris qui pourrait m'aider à faire le changement d'insert ?

Je suis prêt à payer un frais d'intervention, voire offrir une montre en remerciement 

Merci de m'avoir lu !

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Salut,

Il est beaucoup plus difficile d'enlever le bezel d'une Turtle comparé aux anciennes SKX. Cela prend habituellement un outil spécialisé pour procéder (google "watch bezel removal tool" pour une image.)

Par contre, pas besoin d'enlever le bezel si tu es minutieux.

Prends une fine lame de type scalpel/X-acto et glisse la entre le bezel et l'insert, il devrait facilement céder en insérant la lame du côté intérieur de l'insert. Fais le tour pour bien décoller et ne pas plier ton vieux insert (aluminium) si jamais tu veux le réutiliser. Attention de ne pas rayer le hardlex, tu peux le recouvrir de ruban protecteur type peintre pour plus de sécurité.

Par la suite, gratte les résidus de colle restant sur le bezel et nettoie la surface avec un peu d'alcool isopropyl et tu pourras réinstaller ton nouvel insert facilement.

Bonne chance!!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Victoire !!! 

Un grand merci Seb, la solution était en effet de décoller l'insert sans toucher à la lunette !

J'ai vraiment deux pieds à la place des mains, mais là tout s'est bien passé, ouf, quel soulagement !! 

En primeur une photo du résultat :
(insert original conservé dans la pochette)

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Et du coup je suis bien content de ne pas avoir enlevé la lunette, je pense que j'aurais galéré à la remettre...

L'insert est nickel, le bleu marine réhausse bien le fond bleu foncé du cadran.

Un succès ! 









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Beau travail!!

Effectivement, tu aurais possiblement eu besoin d'une presse à crystal pour remettre ce bezel si tu l'avais enlevé.

Aussi bien y aller directement sur la montre comme tu as fait, moins de risque de dommages!

Bonne chance dans tes futures modifications!

Bye!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Encore merci pour tes conseils 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------

